# hidden drawer push out



## zingreer (May 21, 2020)

I am building a cabinet with a hidden drawer. I will have a touch release on the face to expose the drawer but I want the drawer to push open by itself when I hit the touch release. Some kind of piston hinge? any ideas?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Push to open latch?



Amazon.com


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

Sounds like you're looking for push to open soft close drawer slides.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Shoot Sum's suggestion is a good option. You can also look into cash register parts. They use a spring loaded system that gives the drawer a light push when the release button is pushed. They also have locks in the push button, so are lockable, just in case the hidden drawer IS discovered.


----------



## zingreer (May 21, 2020)

great...thanks...I'll check out both ideas


----------



## zingreer (May 21, 2020)

shoot summ said:


> Push to open latch?
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


thanks for your input...I use the push to open latch on a lot of projects. I want something that will push the drawer open all the way.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

that's asking a lot - - - - 
#1 - how big is the drawer
#2 - how much does the drawer weigh when full
#3 - what will normally be in the drawer ? 
and #4 - how "fast" do you want it to open ?
(I'm thinking a hidden drawer for a home defense device).


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

zingreer said:


> thanks for your input...I use the push to open latch on a lot of projects. I want something that will push the drawer open all the way.


Then you are likely going to have to design/build it.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

TIP-ON BLUMOTION for MOVENTO


TIP-ON BLUMOTION for MOVENTO is the perfect mechanical solution for handle-less furniture.




www.blum.com





I think the Movento slide system may have what you're thinking of.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

sanchez said:


> TIP-ON BLUMOTION for MOVENTO
> 
> 
> TIP-ON BLUMOTION for MOVENTO is the perfect mechanical solution for handle-less furniture.
> ...


wow. i watched a couple videos, that's a lot of stuff packed into a small package


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I use the tandems on my bedroom furniture and love them. Blum makes good stuff.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

One thing to consider about the touch catches on slides, the least bump on the face of it the drawer would pop it open. It wouldn't be much of a hidden drawer if it comes open too easy. It might be better to make an old fashion drawer without the slides and make some kind of detail on the front you can pull with your fingers. That way someone could handle the drawer and not know it's a drawer.


----------



## zingreer (May 21, 2020)

Project update. The face off the hidden drawer will be the trim piece of the chest (like a blanket chest) . In order to hide the drawer the trim piece will overlap the end panels of the chest. So the touch release mechanisms won't work. So I am thinking some type of button release with a spring mechanism. Maybe a window sash spring? I fond some rv buttons that might work, I am looking for a good source on the cash register mechanism idea


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

zingreer said:


> Project update. The face off the hidden drawer will be the trim piece of the chest (like a blanket chest) . In order to hide the drawer the trim piece will overlap the end panels of the chest. So the touch release mechanisms won't work. So I am thinking some type of button release with a spring mechanism. Maybe a window sash spring? I fond some rv buttons that might work, I am looking for a good source on the cash register mechanism idea


A lot of hidden projects use rare earth magnets to activate the latch as well.


----------



## zingreer (May 21, 2020)

thanks


----------

